# Wi-Fi : aucun matériel installé



## Mimi la souris (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour.
Mon macbook pro OS sierra, version 10.12.3 ne veut plus se connecter en WiFi.. . Le logo wifi est gris avec une petite croix à l'intérieur, lorsque le curseur est sur le logo ,le message "aucun matériel installé " s'affiche. Je ne sais plus quoi faire , aidez moi je vous en prie. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Mimi la souris a dit:


> Mon macbook pro OS sierra, version 10.12.3


Commence donc par te mettre à jour en 10.12.6 et vois ce qu'il se passe. Sinon, dans Préférences Système/Réseau est-ce que ton réseau Wi-Fi est visible et activé en vert ?


----------



## Mimi la souris (11 Novembre 2017)

Il me faut internet pour faire la mise à jour :/ la voyant est rouge et quand je clique sur activer le wifi rien ne se passe


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Mimi la souris a dit:


> Il me faut internet pour faire la mise à jour :/ la voyant est rouge et quand je clique sur activer le wifi rien ne se passe


Eh bien, connecte toi temporairement avec un câble ethernet.

Tu as fait un reset de ta box ? Le Wi-Fi est vu sur d'autres appareils ?


----------



## Mimi la souris (11 Novembre 2017)

Ma box fonctionne très bien sûr mes autres appareils , et le câble ethernet je trouve ça où ?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Mimi la souris a dit:


> Ma box fonctionne très bien sûr mes autres appareils , et le câble ethernet je trouve ça où ?


Par défaut, un câble ethernet est toujours livré avec une box...





Sinon, un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202222

Par curiosité, si tu redémarres en maintenant les touches *alt+cmd+R*, est-ce que tu vois un globe tournant indiquant que tu es sur les serveurs d'Apple _(il faut maintenir longtemps les touches)_ ?


----------



## Mimi la souris (11 Novembre 2017)

Non quand j'appuie sur les touches un son bizarre se produit , mais rien ne se passe même en restant un certain temps


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Mimi la souris a dit:


> Non quand j'appuie sur les touches un son bizarre se produit , mais rien ne se passe même en restant un certain temps


Un son bizarre ?

Par défaut tous les mac génèrent un son que l'on qualifie de _bong_ au démarrage qui est très caractéristique et typique. Est-ce que c'est cela ton son bizarre ?

Autre possibilité, si tu redémarres tout en maintenant longuement les touches *cmd+R*, est-ce que tu as accès à la partition de récupération. Si oui, dans la barre de menus tu as la possibilité de te connecter sur internet en Wi-Fi. Est-ce que tu peux le faire ?


----------



## Yuls (12 Novembre 2017)

Mimi la souris a dit:


> Mon macbook pro



Quel est le modèle exact de Macbook Pro ? (Menu   / A Propos de ce Mac)


----------

